# Bubbles first well birdie visit!



## Hollen (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi TB! Today was 3 month old Bubbles first well birdie visit with his avian vet. I thought I'd tell you what we did so that if you are wondering why someone would take a healthy bird to the vet, I can share why our family chose this option!

Jo Ann had advised me to take in a record of daily weight checks to our first vet is it, which turned out to be very helpful. Bubbles has gone from 43 to 45 grams, so we know he's eating well and gaining weight as he's growing. I also weighed Bubbles right before the visit, and now know that our scale matches the one at the vet. That helps because if I tell her over the phone that he's losing or gaining weight, we are on the same page. She also taught me how to feel his keel bone to assess whether he's at a healthy weight for his size.

She listened to his heart and breathing, and felt for masses or problems in his abdomen. She looked him all over- his eyes, skin, feathers- checking for mites and skin conditions. She taught me how to clip wing feathers, and showed me how to recognize blood feathers.

She spent a long time talking with us about his habitat and diet. She feels that a lot of bird and exotic issues are related to inadequate care. She is a proponent of captive foraging, and spent some time talking about how to enrich his environment. She went over signs of a sick bird. We discussed perches and toys. She gave us a whole packet of reading materials with information and suggestions on all of these topics. We discussed specific ways to improve his diet and how to encourage him to eat a variety of healthy foods. She helped us devise ways to ease his nerves. She had recently returned from a conference and spent some time talking about some of the speakers she heard- avian ophthalmologists, avian experts. She discussed things very specific to birds: what substrate are we using? (White paper towels). What chemicals are we using to clean his cage? (Vinegar or peroxide solutions, with him out of the cage). We discussed proper UV lighting exposure for birds. All in all, the visit took almost an hour.

This visit cost us about $80. I know that's a huge amount of money. However, it's a lot less than making mistakes that could have been avoided and now needing emergency intervention, oxygen, overnight stays and medicines. The thoroughness of her checkup ensured that Bubbles is free of existing mites, parasites, or other conditions that could be treated early and less expensively before progressing to a life threatening (and wallet draining) issue. It also gives her a baseline to compare if any questions or changes arise. These little birds seem so small, but they work their way into our hearts so powerfully! A well bird checkup heads off a lot of preventable problems that we might have overlooked due to lack of knowledge. And that's my essay on why a well bird visit worked for me

Also: Bubbles got a clean bill of health!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for sharing little Bubbles first appointment with the avian specialist.
I'm glad the vet visit went so well and Bubbles is one very happy and healthy budgie! :thumbsup:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm glad Bubbles' first health check went well  
It's always a relief to get the all clear


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm glad Bubbles visit went well! :2thumbs:


----------



## bluewing (Feb 6, 2016)

Awesome! 

Sounds like a really good vet visit and check-up with nothing to worry about and some extra tips for you on Budgie birdie care *chirp chirp* :budge:

It also sounds like you have a really good avian vet. :thumbup:


----------



## Hollen (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks! It is so great to know he's healthy. She's a great vet- it's only thanks to TB that I would have known to find an avian vet. And Bubbles was SO good- he didn't bite or nip once!! We just love him :001_wub:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Leslie,

You are a SUPER Budgie Mom!

I'm so glad you took little Bubbles in for a well-birdie check-up and want to thank you for sharing the experience with the forum members. 
I'm happy sweet Bubbles is a healthy fellow and know he will continue to be under your and Alex's care.

Your Avian Vet sounds wonderful. :thumbsup:*


----------



## Hollen (Oct 26, 2015)

Awwww- thanks Deborah! I really feel like you all on Talk Budgies give us the tools to be good budgie caretakers! I'm so grateful to all of you on this board who take time to offer encouragement and guidance. I just wanted to share so that someone like me, a new budgie lover, could see how awesome a well birdie visit can be for us newbies.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Leslie this is an awesome Avian Vet by the sounds, Bubbles is in good hands with his Mumma and Vet.
If we strive to do the best for our budgies then I honestly feel they are one step ahead for a healthy life. :Love birds:


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Bubbles*

Well Done, Leslie!!!! Your family is well on the way to a wonderful life with Bubbles. If he is nervous it is probably because he misses his flock. Keeping some pleasant music or a radio on for him will help a lot to smooth his way. I love to see Bubbles on Alex's shoulder. If he rwsists going back in the cage try using a dowel /perch as a pick up stick. and or a light weight butterfly net. Allow him to sit on them and ride around the house with Alex We got most of our nets at the dollar store. They are perfect for little guys . We have a friend in Florida who has a budgie that likes to perch on the rim of the and fall in to the net when they play. Getting Bubbles comfortable with the pick up stick will help if he gets some place and needs a rescue. Most of our Budgies just wait for the pick up stick as it represents a safe assist. Eventually Bubbles should let you do a mini vet check check looking for any abnormal lumps on wings and soft tissue. Did your vet show you how to hold and gently restrain Bubbles, with or without a small cloth to clip nails etc. It can give him a sense of being safe in the hand when needed. He will keep growing until he is about 2 years old. Your vet sounds Great. In time Bubbles will sit on the vets hand without fear. Our vet loves that he can safely hold our birds with out fear of being nipped. Blessings to Bubbles and his human flock. Jo Ann:Love birds:


----------



## Hollen (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi Jo Ann! That's a great idea for the pick up stick! Bubbles is truly the sweetest birdie. We leave Hawaiian music on when we leave the house- it's soft and pretty, and he seems to like it. But the sweetest thing is that he loves for us to sit by his cage and sing him to sleep every night- we sing Goodnight Sweetheart, and he comes to sit close to where we are and yawns and closes his eyes. He is very comfortable with Alex now- he loves being "shoulder budgie" with him, but still trembles at times when he is out of his cage on the stand, so if we see that start we talk softly and let him retreat to his safe place. I love the butterfly net perch idea, and I bet Bubbles would like it too, since he's a little timid. Less potentially scary hands! Our vet taught us to clip his nails and hold him- she went and got a thin, soft cloth instead of their regular bird towels since he's so small. We just love him so much already- his sweet nature has won us over! We are so grateful he's our baby birdie!:001_wub:


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Bubbles*

Leslie, your family is living the vision That staff here on TB holds for all companion budgies and our other companion birds, exotic animals and dogs and cats. It is a special commitment we as humans make to care for these little ones who trust us to keep them safe. It is such a joy to see Bubbles with his special family. I believe in time he will become less nervous. He never went into a weaning flock since you claimed him so early. Good job with your avian vet. Again you made good choices. He has such a gentle soul. That tells me that Larry worked very hard to socialize him to be ready to be Alex's best friend In time he will be more comfortable. and he will be able to tell when you are holding to trim nails or other necessary things and getting a treat after will be remembered. He is English but is a recessive pied that is a mutation that has not been brought up to a full size normal blue or green budgie. That is OK as his little body will be less stressed to get bigger which is the goal of many Budgie Breeders. I do not think his final weight should be more than 50gms
and more likely closer to 45gms, his current weight. For the next 2 years he will finish filling out. And by the age of 2 he will look a lot like Skipper, FaeryBees budgie he will get an expression like I am a big boy now.And he will be just that. There may be growth spurts and slow times as another part of his little body catches up. If you keep good weight and dropping records you will be able to tell quickly if he is a little off. The next big change is the baby molt near the 5th or 6th month. Add flax to help produce plenty of energy to make new feathers. If he is a little cranky , a little mist. and a few drops of coconut oil on his fav food will help. Keep rotating his cage until it does not bother him. Make sharp noises in another room and gradually move closer. Like dropping pans or turning the vacuum on. Apollo sits on fingers of my left hand and I use the toenail sheers to nip the tips of his nails with out any restraint. He also lets me support his back and rock it back to check his vent. while he holds my finger of the right hand and of course good boys get lots of treats when they do a good job. It gives me much joy to see Bubbles
sitting on alex's shoulder. Make sure he will work with you and your husband as well so if Alex has to be away you can step in and take over. It is traumatic for a bird to be so bonded to one person that it can not adjust to brief times when Alex is a way . Stephen and I do this with our birds. He may in the future enjoy another male budgie as a friend, but not until bubbles is fully bonded to Alex. Blessings, Jo Ann:Love birds:


----------



## Hollen (Oct 26, 2015)

Jo Ann, I love reading your responses. We were overjoyed to learn more about his recessive pied mutation! Good news for us!

Larry did a great job socializing him- he steps up and eats from our hands. When you said Bubbles had a gentle soul, you hit the nail on the head. He just has this aura of sweetness. We could even see it in his eyes from his first baby pic from Larry. It was truly love at first sight- we all knew instantly he was our birdie. We all had such peace about it, and still do. I believe that as he learns to trust us more, and we learn to meet his needs, this will be an especially close relationship. 

Today there were several firsts. Bubbles ate dandelion greens. We made egg food, and he loved it. He played in his cage, pecking his toys and flapping his wings. He sang us a song for us while he was sitting out with us at dinner. Finally, Bubbles joined us for lessons in the sun room. After working through some fractions, Alex and Bubbles were both fried. Alex put Bubbles on him and we sat shoulder to shoulder. He waddled back and forth, pecking our shirt seams and preening. Alex of course got extra nuzzles, but I was so pleased he chose to visit me also. I will say, though, he's terrible at math. He thinks the answer to every problem is "feathers". (That cracked Alex up... You probably had to be there). 

I'm so glad we have a way to learn to care for our friend. I wish every birdie could have the love and care they deserve, especially when they become our responsibility through pet ownership!


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Bubbles*

Enjoy your special friend and we all love to see pictures of Bubbles adventures as he grows up. Blessings, Jo Ann:Love birds:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Leslie, I absolutely love the latest updates on your precious little Bubbles!  

He sounds like a total sweetheart, and I'm so glad that he's settling in so well and bonding with Alex to boot :clap:

It was truly refreshing to hear your account of the avian vet visit--it sounds like it was a wonderful experience and it must be so lovely to know you have someone to depend on like that. It's good that Bubbles is in perfect health! :thumbsup: 

I can't wait to hear more


----------

